# Writing your own "Chef Bio"



## chefnhustle

I have always elaborated on my culinary experiences through interview questions. People have written about me through answering those questions. I have never had to write my own story and detail my upbringing with food. I hate writing about myself let alone talking about myself. I am Asian so I guess I am very reserved when it comes to all that. Would you all help me please? What tips and or pointers do you suggest for writing an awesome Bio about yourself as if someone else wrote it for you? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## grande

What's it for? Like a blurb?


----------



## flipflopgirl

Have you thought about engaging a resume writer?

Find a good one...not just a college student trying to pay for books.

They know what questions to ask for the "bio" as well as how to light up any "shady" parts of your past lol.

If there are any which I am sure there are not..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

mimi


----------



## panini

I wrote a bio on myself for People and Time magazine.

First thing i would do is formulate a list of all my professional achievements. Then a list of all my personal achievements. Use your failures to preface  you're rise through the ashes to one of your achievements. After that, we'll move on to something else.


----------

